# All mountain binding....



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

I love my Targas, and feel like they work well everywhere (though I'm admittedly a novice park rider). They have canted foot beds for 10/11.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

+1 for Targas. They've gone everywhere on the mountain for me.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Ride RX can be scratched off your list. The Ride Delta is on the softer side of Ride's bindings. If you are looking for a stiffer binding the SPI is a better choice. The SPIs are sick for all-mountain riding. I've ridden the Delta and they were also great bindings. They functioned well enough for all-mountain as well.

I hear Rome Targas are great bindings with a lot of adjustability. Since you are looking for an all-around binding, this just might be your go to binding.

I can't knock K2 Autos either. Again, I prefer the Auto Evers for all-mountain though.

http://www.snowboards.net/ride/b65/...=RideBindings&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net

http://www.snowboards.net/k2/b2/sno...nt=K2Bindings&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go with either the Super Titans or Targas. I prefer the Flux'es myself.

I personally do not care for Ride SPi's. There is stiff and then there is SPi stiff. If you've never ridden them, I'd liken it to dipping your feet in concrete, then bolting them to your board. There, you have SPi's.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Targas all day!!! also agree with above post, spi's are Very stiff. nice binding but I wouldnt call them all mountain. more of a freeride/bigMountain binding.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I demoed the 2011 SPIs. Not sure if much has changed since last year. I loved them for all-mountain


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> Ride RX can be scratched off your list. The Ride Delta is on the softer side of Ride's bindings. If you are looking for a stiffer binding the SPI is a better choice. The SPIs are sick for all-mountain riding. I've ridden the Delta and they were also great bindings. They functioned well enough for all-mountain as well.
> 
> I hear Rome Targas are great bindings with a lot of adjustability. Since you are looking for an all-around binding, this just might be your go to binding.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the SPi's are gonna be too stiff for what I'm looking for (rated 8/10 on Ride's stiffness rating). The reason I'm considering the Deltas is because a Ride rep I talked to recommended them as a replacement for my Cartels since they're similar in stiffness (6/10 rating). Did you really think they were that soft though? Should I be looking at the Alphas instead?

Also, have your ridden any of the K2 Auto bindings? How well does that funky toe strap work?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DrnknZag said:


> I'm thinking the SPi's are gonna be too stiff for what I'm looking for (rated 8/10 on Ride's stiffness rating). The reason I'm considering the Deltas is because a Ride rep I talked to recommended them as a replacement for my Cartels since they're similar in stiffness (6/10 rating). Did you really think they were that soft though? Should I be looking at the Alphas instead?
> 
> Also, have your ridden any of the K2 Auto bindings? How well does that funky toe strap work?


No, no... I was basing it on Ride's chart. They are softer for Ride bindings. Ride has a penchant for stiff products (that's what she said) lol. Even their softer rated boards are considered pretty stiff by other brand's standards.

I love the Deltas. I just personally favor the stiffer SPIs because I'm a pretty aggressive rider. Fun for bombing runs!

I've demoed the 2011 K2 Auto line so the toe straps are different from previous years. The ones I demoed were superb. You do a micro adjustment on the "Labia Lips" to fit the toe of your boot and strap in by ratcheting the heel strap.

The top lip of the toe strap goes over the tip of the toe area of your boots. The bottom lips hug the front lower part of your boot. It looks funky, but feels great. I have absolutely nothing negative to say about K2 Autos.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I owned numerous pairs of Ride SPi's and used to love them. That said they became too stiff for my knees and lower back so I had to switch it up. The Targas which I don't own but have come close to buying a couple of different times remind me a lot of the SPi's but you can tone down the stiffness on them which is a nice touch. I'm riding Union Data's for the last couple of seasons and I love them but am probably going to switch to the K2 Auto's or Flow NXT-AT's for this season. I'm getting old and ease of entry is more important to me than ever before ;-)

Ride had the NRC's last year which were sort of a hybrid binding, mix of RX's and SPi's that I was looking into as well but they canned them for this season. I forget what the replacement is...

Not a very big fan of Flux bindings... I can't shake the cheap chinese feel of them imo. Idk, plenty of people love them and sing they're praises but I was not impressed by them the last time I tried a pair which is probably 2 seasons ago now. I'm sure they've improved by now.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm surprised, Leo, that you would bring up the SPi as an all mountain. Those things are stiiiiffffff. The NRC's are a good bet though if he wants to look at the Ride line.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

11 posts and no mention of union forces?? thats unheard of. the forces seem to be nearly perfect for all-mountain riding. some people complain about their toe strap but i havent had any problems with my forces. if you want something more for freeride than freestyle you can check out the force sl.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

I don't know, the Forces don't fit my Ions too well. There's always a gap between my boot and the heel cup. I'm also keen to try an around-the-toe toe strap (rather then over the toe). I'm looking at K2's 2011 Auto Evers or Flux SF45s.


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

mikez said:


> I don't know, the Forces don't fit my Ions too well. There's always a gap between my boot and the heel cup. I'm also keen to try an around-the-toe toe strap (rather then over the toe). I'm looking at K2's 2011 Auto Evers.


umm forces are around the toe bindings, they are not as extreme around the toe bindings such as Burtons. They have a little strap up front that goes around the toe and the main part of it sits right on the edge of yours toes.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

ATOTony76 said:


> umm forces are around the toe bindings, they are not as extreme around the toe bindings such as Burtons. They have a little strap up front that goes around the toe and the main part of it sits right on the edge of yours toes.


Hmm, I need to take a closer look at my Forces. LOL


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

DC5R said:


> I'm surprised, Leo, that you would bring up the SPi as an all mountain. Those things are stiiiiffffff. The NRC's are a good bet though if he wants to look at the Ride line.


It's probably because I ride aggressive lol. Ride does have some cool new bindings called the Double Agents. I want to try those out. Supposed to be adjustable similar to Targas I believe.

Edit: I take that back. The new Double Agents are stiffer than the SPIs! However, the ankle straps are custom flex. Co-Worker says they are sick and she's a female!

The 2011 Alphas look niiiice.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> The new Double Agents are stiffer than the SPIs!


I just don't see how that's possible. The SPi's are EXTREMELY stiff. I still have them on my Heritage right now as it's pretty much a freeride/powder board for me, but I really want them gone. They're just so stiff that they're not comfortable. They're awesome on responsiveness, but IMO you give up a good bit in the comfort department to get a small gain in responsiveness. They're just not for me. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SPIs are rated 8/10 stiffness... Double Agents 9/10... Ride's scale though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, I'm not doubting you man. I was just saying that that it's hard for me to imagine a binding stiffer than the SPi's. I mean, at some point, if you want stiffer, you just need to step up to hard boots and plates.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ever ride the CAD's? If you think SPi's are stiff you should check those out


----------

